# Winter shipping



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I tried to search a little but couldn't find anything. I was wondering how to ship plants in winter weather like this. The plants in question would be a couple of crypts, a neo, etc. I have those regular heat packs from walmart (36hr), but does the box still need to be lined with styro? And would priority mail work (2 days), or would it need to be overnighted? Temps look to be a low of 25-28. Any help will be appreciated as I've never shipped plants or anything alive in these temps.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Id use styro if you have.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

You will want to use styro if the temp is going to be in the 20's. The main issue is who is it going to? If it's likely to sit outside for more than a few minutes then you need to use a heat pack. A 36 hour may help but normally I used 60 hour. If the box is not going to sit outside at it's destination it will most likely never get below freezing regardless. If you do use a heat pack make sure it goes not got in with the plants. It can get them too warm and basically cook them. I normally place the heat pack outside of the styro but inside the cardboard box.

I would not bother shipping some things like Episcia. They get damage below 50F and you can't really be assured of maintaining that.

I personally don't use Express since there is really not that much difference in the time spent in the system and if it cannot be delivered then if may even stay in the system longer. Priority normally only takes 2 days.

I have shipped plants everywhere in the winter and never lost a plant due to freezing. I even shipped to Juno, Alaska in January with no losses. It can be done safely.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

We ship overnight to be held at the post office. Works great b/c it stays in the warm toasty post office the whole time. Haven't had any issues with this yet. Whats nice about Express shipping through the USPS is that the package is constantly in motion, its not sitting in a cold truck somewhere b/c most places are guaranteed next day so its always in a manned vehicle of some sort.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

You may want to ask the person you are shipping to since I personally prefer Priority. I always have problems with Express so it's a waste of my money. 

Regardless of how you ship. You should always ship early in the week. Monday or Tuesday if possible. Stay away from shipping an Express on Friday and a Priority on Thursday. They tend to get caught in the short day on Saturday I don't care what they say about next day (Express Only).

One more thing. If you insure a package it is only insured against loss if it's plants. Damage to the plants themselves is not covered since they are perishable. I also never put anything on the outside indicating what is inside. For some reason they tend to treat the boxes that say something like 'keep from freezing and overheating' very poorly. At best they don't hadle it any different for the most part.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

ONe thing to keep in mind though, Priority is not second day everywhere. Express isnt even guaranteed 2nd day everywhere (like here  ) So most people wont have any issue with that, just make sure you know when you ship and pack accordingly. Holding at the PO also makes a big difference this time of year, like Antone said. I have lost more plants by having them shipped to my house, even with people putting heat packs. Although they must not be the sixty hour ones like Harry was putting in, because these were hard as a rock and cold by the time I got them. Better safe than sorry in my book.

Which is why I just endure a winter with no plants


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Sarah, did you ever make it to above freezing or 0 for that matter?

It makes allot of sense to hold at the PO for some areas of the country but it just always causes me more problems than it solves so I just prefer not to do so. 

This discussion may help you ask the recipient of the plants about their personal conditions so you can make a good decision.

Those of us that live in areas of the country that are hardly ever below freezing during the day are lucky. Christmas was 70F here but it's 40F today.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Im not sure if he made this thread to see what to do about shipping the plants to me but i think this was based on how he should pack and do my plants. But a little info is that i only live 2 hrs 23 mins away from him so i dont think priority mail would take more than 2 days since were so close


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah Harry, its 33 today, but we are about to get with yet another winter storm. The day after Christmas we came home from my parent's house (about 150 miles away) to 18 inches of new snow.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

tison 30 said:


> Im not sure if he made this thread to see what to do about shipping the plants to me but i think this was based on how he should pack and do my plants. But a little info is that i only live 2 hrs 23 mins away from him so i dont think priority mail would take more than 2 days since were so close


Here in Florida, UPS Ground is a next day service if its within the same state. I've been told they guarantee it and I've been told they don't. Either way, it always gets here next day if I get something from within Florida and ship UPS ground (Not the postal service but the brown truck guys, UPS).


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

tison 30 said:


> Im not sure if he made this thread to see what to do about shipping the plants to me but i think this was based on how he should pack and do my plants. But a little info is that i only live 2 hrs 23 mins away from him so i dont think priority mail would take more than 2 days since were so close


 
When I ship Priority to the same state they have always gotten it the next day but I always get it on an early truck. Not all post offices get an early truck though.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, these are going to tison 30. I didn't think about ups either, and I was just using that generic calculator on usps.com for the times and priority never says less than 2 days on that site, even if it gets there in 1. I've only shipped frogs and plants a few times, but the weather was ideal so this winter shipping is new to me. I have to locate some styro for the box. I'm also shooting for shipping monday or tuesday (which I will discuss with tison first). Thanks for the help and ideas guys.


----------

